# New Arrival - Gervais Penard Electronic



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Despite being usually unsuccessful in picking up a bargain on ebay, :mellow: it's pleasing to report success for a change in the acquisition of this Gervais Penard for a few pounds.

The lack of interest could have been due to a miss-spelling of the makers name by the seller and something I wasn't aware of :dntknw: until corrected by our guru, the " Hawk".



















The LIP movement is a non-runner, but the "Hawk's" preliminary assessment is that this should be easily remedied, so I'm confident this will prove a nice addition etc., once it's received his attention.

Thanks Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Johnny M said:


> The LIP movement is a non-runner, but the "Hawk's" preliminary assessment is that this should be easily remedied


Nothing like a bit of pressure... h34r:  :sweatdrop:

Looks like a nice clean dial J-P and love the shape of the numerals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Johnny M said:
> 
> 
> > The LIP movement is a non-runner, but the "Hawk's" preliminary assessment is that this should be easily remedied
> ...


But....you're :superman: to us P. :grin:

sorry...no pressure intended.

Cheers


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi johnny nice pick up that I was watching that one myself but was out when it came up so ended up buying a wittnauer non runner from the states for Â£14 which i sent to the guru and was fixed in a jiffy perhaps paul will stick up a couple of pics for me have not got the hang of it yet


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Hi johnny nice pick up that I was watching that one myself but was out when it came up so ended up buying a wittnauer non runner from the states for Â£14 which i sent to the guru and was fixed in a jiffy perhaps paul will stick up a couple of pics for me have not got the hang of it yet


Here you go Ken....you did well if this only cost you Â£14! h34r:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dya know, I was looking at that Wittnauer as well, but the there you go, it's now got a good home! :yes:


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Just got the Gervais Penard back from Paul and now running nicely following his attention. Couple his skills with an excellent standard of 'customer' service and it all adds to the pleasure of collecting these IMO.

One of Roy's brown leather straps will finish this nicely now.

Thanks Paul :thumbup:


----------

